

Apple job listing hints at 'revolutionary' new Mac OS X 10.7 feature - evo_9
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/10/07/29/apple_seeks_engineer_for_revolutionary_new_mac_os_x_feature.html

======
dman
Maybe its just that Apples advertising team has just started to write the job
descriptions too. Expect more job openings with "amazing", "magical" etc in
the job descriptions.

~~~
fierarul
Amazing, magical overtime.

------
BonoboBoner
Amazing how iOS has changed things. A few years ago people debated Snow
Leopard for months and now nobody talks about the Desktop OS anymore.

